# The Official 2008 Lakers Offseason Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're gonna win it next year, mother****ers!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::yay::yay:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha, nice. I was just about to start this thread. So I'm thinking that we need some toughness at the 1 & 3 or do we just need it at the 3?

Hinrich & Nocioni? 

Who else is out there?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My idea...

1) Trade Lamar Odom, Jordan Farmar and Luke Walton for Kirk Hinrich and Drew Gooden (or Hinrich and Nocioni)
2) Re-sign Sasha Vujacic to a 3-year/$10 million deal
3) Re-sign Ronny Turiaf to a 2-year/$4 million deal
4) Sign Ron Artest to a full MLE deal
5) Trade Vladimir Radmanovic for Bobby Jackson
6) Bring over Sun Yue

PG: Kirk Hinrich...Derek Fisher...Bobby Jackson
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Sun Yue
SF: Ron Artest...Trevor Ariza
PF: Pau Gasol...Drew Gooden
C: Andrew Bynum...Ronny Turiaf...Chris Mihm

That's a tough team!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Key:* ETO = Early Termination Option; P = Player Option; T = Team Option; '07 QO's = *BOLD*



*Atlanta Hawks*


*Restricted:* Josh Childress, Jeremy Richardson, Josh Smith, Salim Stoudamire, Mario West
*Unrestricted:* None
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr> 



*Boston Celtics*

*Restricted:* Tony Allen
*Unrestricted:* P.J. Brown, Sam Cassell, Eddie House, Scot Pollard, James Posey (P)
*Limited Salary Protection:* Leon Powe
<hr> 



*Charlotte Bobcats*

*Restricted:* Jermareo Davidson (T), Ryan Hollins, Emeka Okafor
*Unrestricted:* Derek Anderson, Earl Boykins, Othella Harrington (T)
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Chicago Bulls*

*Restricted:* Luol Deng, Demetris Nichols, Ben Gordon
*Unrestricted:* Shannon Brown, Chris Duhon
*Limited Salary Protection:* JamesOn Curry
<hr>


*Cleveland Cavaliers*


*Restricted:* Daniel Gibson, Dwayne Jones, Delonte West
*Unrestricted:* Devin Brown
*Limited Salary Protection:* Lance Allred, Billy Thomas
<hr>


*Dallas Mavericks *

*Restricted:* Jose Juan Barea
*Unrestricted:* Malik Allen, Devean George, Eddie Jones (P), Juwan Howard, Tyronn Lue, Jamaal Magloire, Antoine Wright
*Limited Salary Protection:* Brandon Bass
<hr>


*Denver Nuggets *

*Restricted:* Yakhouba Diawara, J.R. Smith
*Unrestricted:* Anthony Carter, Allen Iverson (ETO), Eduardo Najera
*Limited Salary Protection:* Bobby Jones, Taurean Green
<hr>


*Detroit Pistons*

*Restricted:* *Alex Acker*, Walter Herrmann
*Unrestricted:* Juan Dixon, Jarvis Hayes, Lindsey Hunter, Theo Ratliff
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Golden State Warriors *

*Restricted:* Kelenna Azubuike (P), Andris Biedrins, Monta Ellis, C.J. Watson
*Unrestricted:* Matt Barnes, Austin Croshere, Baron Davis (ETO), Patrick O'Bryant, Mickael Pietrus
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Houston Rockets*

*Restricted:* Carl Landry, Steve Novak (T)
*Unrestricted:* Dikembe Mutombo
*Limited Salary Protection:* Mike Harris, Loren Woods
<hr>


*Indiana Pacers*

*Restricted:* David Harrison, Andre Owens
*Unrestricted:* Flip Murray, Jermaine O'Neal (ETO), Kareem Rush 
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Los Angeles Clippers*

*Restricted:* Paul Davis, Nick Fazekas, Shaun Livingston, Marcus Williams
*Unrestricted:* Elton Brand (ETO), Dan Dickau, Corey Maggette (ETO), Smush Parker, Quinton Ross
*Limited Salary Protection:* Josh Powell
<hr>


*Los Angeles Lakers*

*Restricted:* DJ Mbenga, Ronny Turiaf, Sasha Vujacic
*Unrestricted:* Trevor Ariza (P), Chris Mihm (P), Ira Newble
*Limited Salary Protection:* Coby Karl
<hr>


*Memphis Grizzlies*

*Restricted:* Andre Brown, Juan Carlos Navarro
*Unrestricted:* Kwame Brown, Casey Jacobsen
*Limited Salary Protection:* None 
<hr>


*Miami Heat*

*Restricted:* Blake Ahearn, Chris Quinn, Kasib Powell, Dorell Wright
*Unrestricted:* Earl Barron, Ricky Davis, Shawn Marion (ETO), Alonzo Mourning, Jason Williams
*Limited Salary Protection:* Joel Anthony, Alexander Johnson, Stephane Lasme
<hr>


*Milwaukee Bucks*

*Restricted:* *Ersan Ilyasova*, Awvee Storey (T)
*Unrestricted:* Royal Ivey, Michael Ruffin, Jake Voskuhl
*Limited Salary Protection:* Ramon Sessions
<hr>


*Minnesota Timberwolves *

*Restricted:* Ryan Gomes, Craig Smith, Chris Richard, Kirk Snyder, Sebastian Telfair
*Unrestricted:* Michael Doleac
*Limited Salary Protection:* None 
<hr>


*New Jersey Nets*

*Restricted:* Nenad Krstic
*Unrestricted:* Darrell Armstrong, DeSagana Diop, Bostjan Nachbar, Stromile Swift (P)
*Limited Salary Protection:* Keith Van Horn 
<hr>


*New Orleans Hornets *

*Restricted:* None
*Unrestricted:* Chris Andersen, Ryan Bowen, Melvin Ely (P), Jannero Pargo (P), Bonzi Wells
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*New York Knicks*

*Restricted:* Randolph Morris
*Unrestricted:* Fred Jones, Stephon Marbury (ETO)
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Orlando Magic*


*Restricted:* James Augustine
*Unrestricted:* Carlos Arroyo, Keith Bogans (P), Keyon Dooling, Maurice Evans, Adonal Foyle (P), Pat Garrity
*Limited Salary Protection:* Marcin Gortat
<hr>


*Philadelphia 76ers*

*Restricted:* Louis Amundson, Herbert Hill, Andre Iguodala, Shavlik Randolph, Louis Williams
*Unrestricted:* Calvin Booth (P), Kevin Ollie
*Limited Salary Protection:* None 
<hr> 



*Phoenix Suns*

*Restricted:* None
*Unrestricted:* Gordan Giricek, Grant Hill (P), Linton Johnson, Sean Marks, Eric Piatkowski, Brian Skinner
*Limited Salary Protection:* D.J. Strawberry
<hr> 



*Portland Trail Blazers*


*Restricted:* Von Wafer
*Unrestricted:* James Jones (P), Raef LaFrentz (ETO)
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Sacramento Kings*

*Restricted:* None
*Unrestricted:* Ron Artest (ETO), Kenny Thomas (ETO), Beno Udrih, Anthony Johnson, Lorenzen Wright
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr> 



*San Antonio Spurs*

*Restricted:* None
*Unrestricted:* Brent Barry (P), Michael Finley, Robert Horry, DerMarr Johnson, Damon Stoudamire, Kurt Thomas, Jacque Vaughn (P)
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr> 



*Seattle SuperSonics*

*Restricted:* Mickael Gelabale, Robert Swift
*Unrestricted:* Ronald Dupree, Francisco Elson
*Limited Salary Protection:* Adrian Griffin
<hr>


*Toronto Raptors*

*Restricted:* Jose Calderon, Carlos Delfino
*Unrestricted:* Primoz Brezec, Rasho Nesterovic (P)
*Limited Salary Protection:* Jamario Moon
<hr>


*Utah Jazz*


*Restricted:* C.J. Miles, Paul Millsap (T)
*Unrestricted:* Jason Hart (P)
*Limited Salary Protection:* None
<hr>


*Washington Wizards*


*Restricted:* None
*Unrestricted:* Gilbert Arenas (ETO), Antawn Jamison, Roger Mason
*Limited Salary Protection:* None


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I made that look nicer for you cuban


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'd like to see Radmanovic and Odom gone. They are completely fragile mentally and there is no excuse for late night partying during the Finals. I doubt these two will be messed up about this series. The other players will use this to fuel their offseason I have no doubt. We are still a young team and will grow up a lot from this experience. **** the competition in '08/'09. It's our's to win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm up for making small changes but i would like the majority of the players back on this team. this year was sort of semi-learning process year, just so happen that we were talented and well coached enough to make it through the finals. i have no doubt in my mind that the same group of guys will come back stronger next year. 

alot of you guys are mentioning toughness as a priority upgrade and i happen to agree. however, toughness shouldnt be addressed through a trade or free-agency. IMO toughness comes through experience and playing as a group through adversity. as painful as it was losing this series, (and surrendering a 24 point lead in one game) it's a major stepping stone for becoming a champion in the future season. 

anyways, big standing O for the lakers for making it all the way to the FINALS. 

and props to celtics for playing some great champion caliber basketball, they definitely deserve to be the champ.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> I made that look nicer for you cuban


thanks man eace:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My idea...
> 
> 1) Trade Lamar Odom, Jordan Farmar and Luke Walton for Kirk Hinrich and Drew Gooden (or Hinrich and Nocioni)
> 2) Re-sign Sasha Vujacic to a 3-year/$10 million deal
> ...


I like that idea. That's why I brought up the Hinrich article a while back. He had a down year in Chicago, but I think that he'd flourish here. Do you think that Artest would sign for the MLE? He's been underpaid his whole career and this is probably his last chance to a bigger paycheck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> i'm up for making small changes but i would like the majority of the players back on this team. this year was sort of semi-learning process year, just so happen that we were talented and well coached enough to make it through the finals. i have no doubt in my mind that the same group of guys will come back stronger next year.
> 
> alot of you guys are mentioning toughness as a priority upgrade and i happen to agree. however, toughness shouldnt be addressed through a trade or free-agency. IMO toughness comes through experience and playing as a group through adversity. as painful as it was losing this series, (and surrendering a 24 point lead in one game) it's a major stepping stone for becoming a champion in the future season.
> 
> ...


I agree, but there are some players who will never develop toughness.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

How about Pietrus? Do you guys think that he'd be a good fit at the 3?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

we must keep in mind that LA is now a very viable and attractive free agent hot spot for veteran players looking for a shot at a ring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Baron Davis anyone??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mutumbo for backup C!!!!!!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mourning for back-up center?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Baron Davis anyone??


How's his defense?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dominate24/7 said:


> How about Pietrus? Do you guys think that he'd be a good fit at the 3?


You know, I was thinking about him, but it's time we went for a sure thing. For too long we have given large contracts to unproven young players. 

Brian Cook, Radmanovic, Walton...it's time we get a guy who we know can deliver.

And you're right Cuban. There is a good chance that even if we can't get Artest, we can still add good FA talent as long as we free up some money. (*cough* Odom! Radman! Walton! *cough*)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

With Bynum coming back, Odom will likely shift to SF and he is simply incapable of being an effective SF in this league. He can't shoot, his athletic advantage will disappear, and he can't really defend SFs. Like JVG said, if we can bring in a SF that can shoot and defend, we'll be set. Walton and Vlad won't get us much but if we dangle Odom, we might be able to get someone decent. I'd like to get rid of all three, though. Odom because he won't fit and he's got the mind of a five year old. Vlad because he's just so ****ing stupid. Walton because he's incapable of playing defense or making open jumpers when we need him to and he's like crack for Phil who just can't help but go back to him everytime. I don't really care about the rest of the team. I'd like to see those three guys go.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Mourning for back-up center?


Yes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich would be perfect in our offense, absolutely perfect, he can shoot it, he can defend and he has some grit to him. He wouldn't be asked to set the table. 

Nocioni not so much although I'd take him to get Hinrich but he is tough as nails.

I've never been a fan of trading Odom but his time is UP IF Bynum is healthy and IF Gasol and Bynum work well together.

I have my doubts and outright fear that Gasol and Bynum will be terrible together defensively. Simply because Gasol looks awful in space his reactions are dreadfully slow in the pick and roll I'd be scared we'd be too plodding.

I pray I'm wrong.

If it works dumping Odom makes sense if not Odom stays. 

I'm all for Artest to me he's the missing piece. 

If we simply get Artest and get Bynum back healthy I think we're champions easy, hell if Bynum plays this post season we're champions.

Get on the phone Kobe and Mitch get Artest in here. 

And Walton or Vlad out.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You know, I was thinking about him, but it's time we went for a sure thing. For too long we have given large contracts to unproven young players.
> 
> Brian Cook, Radmanovic, Walton...it's time we get a guy who we know can deliver.
> 
> And you're right Cuban. There is a good chance that even if we can't get Artest, we can still add good FA talent as long as we free up some money. (*cough* Odom! Radman! Walton! *cough*)


You got a point. However, he's more athletic than either of those players and from what I've seen, more capable on the defensive end as well. 

On the other hand, I see your point about proven talent. If we could nab Artest or Posey, I'd be happy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Baron Davis NO, dribbles too much lacks defensive presence. 

Mourning as a back up center maybe if his knee is sound he'd be perfect. 

I'd take a flier on Magette if Artest fell through.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil said he wants toughness, and so do I.

Some free agents that come to mind: Eduardo Najera (Lakers fans would love him! hehehe), Matt Barnes, Dikembe Mutombo, Alonzo Mourning (long-shot), Bonzi Wells, Theo Ratliff, Tyronn Lue, James Posey (obviously)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dominate24/7 said:


> You got a point. However, he's more athletic than either of those players and from what I've seen, more capable on the defensive end as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I see your point about proven talent. If we could nab Artest or Posey, I'd be happy.


Posey, no he sipped the celtics drink can't get none of ours next season LOL


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dominate24/7 said:


> You got a point. However, he's more athletic than either of those players and from what I've seen, more capable on the defensive end as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I see your point about proven talent. If we could nab Artest or Posey, I'd be happy.


He's DEFINITELY more capable on the defensive end. There's no doubt about that. I've just noticed a tendency of his to jack up a lot of threes from the corner, and I very rarely see him cash those in. We've already got a defensive slasher in Ariza, so I'd like to see us add a strong defender who can shoot the three or create his own offense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Phil said he wants toughness, and so do I.
> 
> Some free agents that come to mind: Eduardo Najera (Lakers fans would love him! hehehe), Matt Barnes, Dikembe Mutombo, Alonzo Mourning (long-shot), Bonzi Wells, Theo Ratliff, Tyronn Lue, James Posey (obviously)


Interesting list.

Posey and Dikemebe are the only ones I feel would have a real impact though.

Mourning a maybe dependant on his health


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> And Walton *and* Vlad out.


There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> There, I fixed that for you.


Yeah I agree the thought that we have 60 mill worth of soft forward makes me physically ill.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

How about Richard Jefferson? Fairly young, good athlete, good defender, slasher, scorer. He has a pretty big contract and he's not a franchise player. While the Nets would be more inclined to move Wince Carter, they might be willing to move Jefferson and take a chance on Odom being successfull in the East and back home in NYC. Maybe....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pinball said:


> How about Richard Jefferson? Fairly young, good athlete, good defender, slasher, scorer. He has a pretty big contract and he's not a franchise player. While the Nets would be more inclined to move Wince Carter, they might be willing to move Jefferson and take a chance on Odom being successfull in the East and back home in NYC. Maybe....


RJ and Swift for Odom and Walton? That's the only way I'd do that. RJ has a large deal.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> How about Richard Jefferson? Fairly young, good athlete, good defender, slasher, scorer. He has a pretty big contract and he's not a franchise player. While the Nets would be more inclined to move Wince Carter, they might be willing to move Jefferson and take a chance on Odom being successfull in the East and back home in NYC. Maybe....


Yeah I could get behind that sorta deal.

RJ is a finisher and competitor. He'd allow us the opportunity to get out and run.

That contract could be an issue though.

BTW Kobe was so pissed in the press conference.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I really like Eddie House for this team.. he cashes a lot of momentum killers


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Vlad, Walton and preferably Odom need to go. I don't care about the rest, but these three have no place on a championship contender.

Vlad is just horrible, especially when not hitting his shots. Walton brings absolutely nothing to the table and has had a horrible season and Odom... well, I've seen all I needed to know in that video of him going out before the possible last game. The guy scored his first point in the 4th quarter in a closeout game, for crying out loud.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Asked why he made a cross-country trip from Sacramento to watch Game 6, Artest said he "came to see Kobe and Lamar," referring to the Lakers' Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom.
> 
> Artest described fellow Queens native Odom as a "longtime friend and idol of mine."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3449929


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness Artest is the missing piece. Add him in and we'd have easily taken the Celtics out he would have been a pitbull all over Pierce plus bulldozing his way to the hoop.

we lost to a mediocre champion at best which reveals how mediocre we are. We didn't get smoked bad by anyone just sorta pecked to death by more consistency by their top 3players.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> Vlad, Walton and preferably Odom need to go. I don't care about the rest, but these three have no place on a championship contender.
> 
> Vlad is just horrible, especially when not hitting his shots. Walton brings absolutely nothing to the table and has had a horrible season and Odom... well, I've seen all I needed to know in that video of him going out before the possible last game. The guy scored his first point in the 4th quarter in a closeout game, for crying out loud.


I have been against trading Odom. But I just don't see how he can be a starter on a title winning team he's a tweener with great skills. 

Its the tweener factor that gets you beat if the match ups aren't completely favorable.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> He's DEFINITELY more capable on the defensive end. There's no doubt about that. I've just noticed a tendency of his to jack up a lot of threes from the corner, and I very rarely see him cash those in. We've already got a defensive slasher in Ariza, so I'd like to see us add a strong defender who can shoot the three or create his own offense.


I see. In that case, I'll pass as well. I didn't know he was a chucker.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DANNY said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3449929


Get on the phone Mitch!! :azdaja:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Last year, there were two players that I did not want to see as a Laker, it was Kwame and Smush. We got rid of them and good things happened! This upcoming season, I do not want to see Vladamir Brickovic and Puke Walton. These two definitely got to go. We lost this series for a number of factors, but I think these two chumps had a lot to do with it with their inability to even TRY to play a little D and hit the open jumpers. If we cant get a decent three, then Odom has to stay I guess. But if that Article is true by Artest, then Odom needs to go!

BTW, guys please stop mentioning Celtic players to come play for us next year, I dont want any of those ****ers to play for us, I want to see them back in the Finals when we beat their ***.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I want Ron Ron.

I would like VRad to go, but I dont care if Walton stays.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

mitch gotta get on the phone with dumars

the swap of prince and odom is perfect for both team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The knock on Odom at the 3 is that he isn't a good enough shooter from deep. But Artest really isn't either. Obviously he will bring improved defense and intensity, but the question is whether that outweighs his insanity. I think I am willing to give him a shot, but I'm not sure the Lakers are or whether the Kings would deal with us.

Hinrich would be a great fit and he is attainable, but his contract is terrible. 

As a side note, I am terrified of having Gasol at the 4 defensively. He looked absolutely terrible defending the perimeter.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Pinball said:


> How about Richard Jefferson? Fairly young, good athlete, good defender, slasher, scorer. He has a pretty big contract and he's not a franchise player. While the Nets would be more inclined to move Wince Carter, they might be willing to move Jefferson and take a chance on Odom being successfull in the East and back home in NYC. Maybe....


I would take Richard Jefferson over Odom. Plus, RJ has a decent outside shot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The knock on Odom at the 3 is that he isn't a good enough shooter from deep. But Artest really isn't either. Obviously he will bring improved defense and intensity, but the question is whether that outweighs his insanity. I think I am willing to give him a shot, but I'm not sure the Lakers are or whether the Kings would deal with us.
> 
> Hinrich would be a great fit and he is attainable, but his contract is terrible.
> 
> As a side note, I am terrified of having Gasol at the 4 defensively. He looked absolutely terrible defending the perimeter.


Hinrich's contract is terrible? I think it's the opposite of that...I think he's signed to a great deal.

Hinrich had a down year this past year, but who didn't on the Bulls? He still has averages of 14ppg and 6apg for his career and has only missed 21 games over 5 years. He is only 27 years old, and his annual salary decreases each year over the remaining 4 years of his contract. He is slated to make $11M next year, $9.5M in year 2, $9M in year 3, and $8M in the final year of his deal.

He plays tough defense, can hit the three, and is a WAAAY better penetrator than Fisher.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he would be a good fit, but that is over $37 million in the next four years.

I don't think we get him unless we dump some of our own bad contracts.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Tayshaun for Odom is a downgrade for Detroit. They aren't interested.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

it's just a better fit for both teams

odom gets more opportunity to operate down in the post in D town and tayshaun's game is money in the triangle

odom n farmar for prince n mcdyness


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> it's just a better fit for both teams
> 
> odom gets more opportunity to operate down in the post in D town and tayshaun's game is money in the triangle
> 
> odom n farmar for prince n mcdyness


I would ask for Billups or Sheed as well.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I was just comparing RJ's and Artest numbers and they are both neck and neck. But Artest had the edge. Artest averages more rebounds, assists, steals, blocks and better 3pt shooter. RJ has a better FG% and averages 5 more points then Artest. But if we get a chance to get Artest, I would take that in a heartbeat, if not I would settle for RJ as well. But just thinking about the starting five with Artest in their is just CRAZY.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I don't think Prince is the answer. He's scared to take the big shot, is an average rebounder for a SF, and has not been the same defender lately that he was a few years ago. He became an overnight sensation a few years ago but has not really gotten any better as a player. I think he's about as good as he's ever going to get.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pinball said:


> I don't think Prince is the answer. He's scared to take the big shot, is an average rebounder for a SF, and has not been the same defender lately that he was a few years ago. He became an overnight sensation a few years ago but has not really gotten any better as a player. I think he's about as good as he's ever going to get.


I'm waiting for his offensive game to open up when we give him the time, but he sure isn't the defender he could be.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

what about Josh Howard?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I don't think Prince is the answer. He's scared to take the big shot, is an average rebounder for a SF, and has not been the same defender lately that he was a few years ago. He became an overnight sensation a few years ago but has not really gotten any better as a player. I think he's about as good as he's ever going to get.


I agree and this is the point I've constantly made with Prince he got a big rep for guarding Kobe in 04. But as soon as Ben Wallace left the Pistons and they lost that duel shot blocking line up Prince's defense slipped. He's just been average. 

He's really not a good offensive player unless he has a size advantage at sf when he can post up other wise his jumper is very inconsistent. He is tough though and a competitor but we can get more for Odom than just him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Josh Howard...trade stoners?
$9,945,000 $10,890,000 $11,835,000 (team option)


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Pinball said:


> How about Richard Jefferson? Fairly young, good athlete, good defender, slasher, scorer. He has a pretty big contract and he's not a franchise player. While the Nets would be more inclined to move Wince Carter, they might be willing to move Jefferson and take a chance on Odom being successfull in the East and back home in NYC. Maybe....


 Did Isiah just get hired as the Nets GM?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> we lost to a mediocre champion at best


 The Celtics were a 66 win team and have 3 future Hall of famers. You call that mediocre?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Attila said:


> Did Isiah just get hired as the Nets GM?


You didn't hear the news?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Only one trade I want to do, that is Odom for Gerald Wallace.

Then see if you can go after Chris Duhon.

Cut Luke Walton or buy him out. Get his *** off the team.

Resign Ariza.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Odom and Farmar for Hinrich and the #1. Do it Mitch


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL, yeah, we wish...

Anyways, looks like Ariza is going to pick up his option for next year...great news! He'll probably be getting 18mpg at SF next season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

My prediction...Vlad and Walton will still be on the team next year :sad:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> LOL, yeah, we wish...
> 
> Anyways, looks like Ariza is going to pick up his option for next year...great news! He'll probably be getting 18mpg at SF next season.


Where did you read that? I hope to God that you arent just pulling this out of your ***.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> My prediction...Vlad and Walton will still be on the team next year :sad:


:azdaja:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

for the clueless...



> Here's a quick look at the contract status of the current Lakers. The biggest issues, as I mentioned last night, are Odom, Vujacic and Turiaf.
> 
> Who should be back:
> 
> ...


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2008/06/what-next-year-might-look-like.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Teezy said:


> Odom and Farmar for Hinrich and the #1. Do it Mitch


#1 is mayo, he is worth more everyone on our team combined not named kobe, bynum and gasol.

Guy is essentially a chris paul in the making, except he might be even more athletic than Paul... lol One can dream though


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't mind trading up to the #7 to #10 pick though and then picking Joe Alexander. The guy is a beast and attacks the rim with ferocity unknown by our current forwards.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Where did you read that? I hope to God that you arent just pulling this out of your ***.


LATimes today...exit interviews...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good and bad news...

sasha wants to be a laker for life but he wants whole mid level exception. jason kapono part II?



> Sasha Vujacic will be a restricted free agent this summer and likely will attract some offers from other teams.
> The Lakers can match any offer Vujacic gets. He was paid $1.756 million for the past season, and it's likely he and his representative will be seeking the mid-level exception, believed to start at $5.8 million next season.
> 
> "I want to be a Laker for life," said Vujacic. "I got an opportunity to play, and I love it here. It was painful to lose like that, and you always want to come back to the same team and win it, especially when you have the team that we have." -- The Press-Enterprise


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmm... kenny thomas. havent seen this dude play in ages, would he provide the toughness we need inside?



> This much, though, is a certainty: Kobe Bryant loves the idea of teaming with Ron Artest and the Lakers have already privately considered taking a turn in the Ron-Ron funhouse.
> It only gets interesting if the Lakers are anxious enough that they'll also take back a bad contract: Artest and Kenny Thomas for Lamar Odom, with minor cap-related tweaking of additional bodies. There's nothing that says they're anxious enough to inherit Thomas and $17.3 million the next two seasons, although L.A. will have to make a major financial decision on Odom at some point.
> 
> The Lakers had Artest on their Plan B list, along with the likes of Ben Wallace, if the Pau Gasol trade had not panned out. -- Sacramento Bee


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Good news, now no worries about losing him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hold your breath... the lakers new starting SF... ANTOINE WALKKKKERRRR



> With the Wolves in the midst of a youth movement, forward Antoine Walker's agent said he has talked to the team about a trade or buyout of the 12-year veteran's contract.
> "Antoine's a heck of a player," agent Mark Bartelstein said. "He wants to play. I wouldn't say anything is imminent, but we're talking to the Wolves and we'll see if we can work something out." -- The Pioneer Press
> 
> 
> Look for the Wolves to make every effort to buy out the contract of forward Antoine Walker or trade him. You can rest assured he won't be warming the bench while the team's young players perform next season. -- Minneapolis Star Tribune


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

pau's off season priority? get on the phone and get his two buddies to sign with the lakers (for the minimum)



> Spanish guard Juan Carlos Navarro's chances of returning for a second season in Memphis were blown to pieces Wednesday afternoon when he decided to re-sign with FC Barcelona.
> Navarro, who earned $538,000 with the Grizzlies last season, was swayed by a deal that will pay him between $20-$24 million over the next four years.
> 
> The Grizzlies are still on the hook for a first-round draft pick they traded to the Washington Wizards to acquire the rights to Navarro. The pick is protected through 19 this year. In 2009, picks 1-16 are protected; in 2010-12, picks 1-14 are protected; in 2013, picks 1-12 are protected. If the Wizards haven't used the pick by then, they will receive cash and a second-round pick. -- Memphis Commercial Appeal





> Bryan Colangelo made a whirlwind trip to Spain yesterday to say goodbye to Jorge Garbajosa.
> After a series of meetings with Garbajosa, the Spanish basketball federation and insurance company lawyers, the Raptors' general manager has negotiated a buyout of the final year of Garbajosa's contract, settled a lawsuit against the federation and ended an NBA career that never realized its potential.
> 
> All that's left now is for the NBA to approve the buyout of the final year, $4.25 million (U.S.) of Garbajosa's deal, a move that could come as early as today or tomorrow. -- Toronto Star


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I call BS on Sasha getting MLE money


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> #1 is mayo, he is worth more everyone on our team combined not named kobe, bynum and gasol.
> 
> Guy is essentially a chris paul in the making, except he might be even more athletic than Paul... lol One can dream though


Hes exactly like Chris Paul, except for the fact that he 1) plays nothing like Chris Paul and 2) has not shown any indication of being as good as Chris Paul other than the fact that hes athletic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I call BS on Sasha getting MLE money


I've been saying it for a while now. If Luke ****ing Walton gets Full MLE money, why shouldn't he?

I read an article that said he could look to get a deal much like Jason Kapono's last year, 4 years 24 million.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if sasha doesnt end up getting a MLE offer from another ball club, the lakers should conside themselves lucky

it looks like turiaf might get a big contract too. alot of ball clubs are looking for size. if i'm the GM for another ball club, i'm asking why not


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> I've been saying it for a while now. If Luke ****ing Walton gets Full MLE money, why shouldn't he?
> 
> I read an article that said he could look to get a deal much like Jason Kapono's last year, 4 years 24 million.


Well Luke Walton *at the time* was showing much more promise than Sasha has shown by now.

Also, Kapono is the best % 3pt shooter in the league right?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Hes exactly like Chris Paul, except for the fact that he 1) plays nothing like Chris Paul and 2) has not shown any indication of being as good as Chris Paul other than the fact that hes athletic.


Let's just agree to disagree, I think he can be the top PG in the eastern conference within two years, best to talk about Rose on the nba draft board. No point changing the topic based off of a player we will never get.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Artest deal doesn't sound too bad. I wonder if we would pull the trigger though, since Buss might want to save $ and might not want Thomas's contract. I haven't seen him play in a while either. Is he productive?

I know that I've mentioned Hinrich before, but I think it's another option worth pursuing, especially if we can get Nocioni. I know that some have mentioned that we might not want to take on Hinrich's contract, but it's worth noting that it is front loaded according to HoopsHype.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Well Luke Walton *at the time* was showing much more promise than Sasha has shown by now.
> 
> Also, Kapono is the best % 3pt shooter in the league right?


Well not really, he had a couple great postseasons. He had shown signs, but it was his contract year that got him his money. Much the same way Sasha is.

Look, the lakers are NOT going to offer him the Full MLE. Some other team is, and then it's in our court to resign him. 

Kapono came off that year shooting 51% from 3. Sasha shot 44% this year, but can do a few other things besides shooting threes. Mainly getting the other teams star player pissed off and ejected.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> Well not really, he had a couple great postseasons. He had shown signs, but it was his contract year that got him his money. Much the same way Sasha is.
> 
> Look, the lakers are NOT going to offer him the Full MLE. Some other team is, and then it's in our court to resign him.
> 
> Kapono came off that year shooting 51% from 3. Sasha shot 44% this year, but can do a few other things besides shooting threes. Mainly getting the other teams star player pissed off and ejected.


Well IMO Luke improved every year for his first three years and the "exploded" in his 4th year. At the time you could have easily argued that he was entering the prime years of his career and he would only get better. I personally think he can still have good years ahead of him. He did basketball camps and philanthropic endevors this last offseason instead of focusing on improving. That along with being injured virtually all year this past season COULD give you hopes for his future if he dedicates himself this offseason.

Sasha on the other hand has produced next to nothing coming into this year. We all know how he was called the AM shooter which in my mind comes down to having "stage fright". IMO Sasha production was sort of a gimmick. Pissing players off, flopping, etc.. Yeah he made shots but only if he was dead set and received a perfect pass ala Brian Cook. I know he was very young coming into the league so now would be the time that he would start "exploding" but I just dont see it. I could easily seeing Sasha having much less an impact last year, especially with the new flopping rules.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Is anyone willing to give Odom a shot at the 3 before we trade him?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^yes if there are no better options we can pull off getting :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yes if odom comes back shooting right handed

then i would atless know he worked on his shooting during the summer


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> Sasha shot 44% this year, but can do a few other things besides shooting threes. Mainly getting the other teams star player pissed off and ejected.


LOL

That's why we love him!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Well IMO Luke improved every year for his first three years and the "exploded" in his 4th year. At the time you could have easily argued that he was entering the prime years of his career and he would only get better. I personally think he can still have good years ahead of him. *He did basketball camps* and philanthropic endevors this last offseason instead of focusing on improving. That along with being injured virtually all year this past season COULD give you hopes for his future if he dedicates himself this offseason.


Luke Walton is going to the rec center where I live tomorrow and Sunday, for a basketball clinic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Well IMO Luke improved every year for his first three years and the "exploded" in his 4th year. At the time you could have easily argued that he was entering the prime years of his career and he would only get better. I personally think he can still have good years ahead of him. He did basketball camps and philanthropic endevors this last offseason instead of focusing on improving. That along with being injured virtually all year this past season COULD give you hopes for his future if he dedicates himself this offseason.
> 
> Sasha on the other hand has produced next to nothing coming into this year. We all know how he was called the AM shooter which in my mind comes down to having "stage fright". IMO Sasha production was sort of a gimmick. Pissing players off, flopping, etc.. Yeah he made shots but only if he was dead set and received a perfect pass ala Brian Cook. I know he was very young coming into the league so now would be the time that he would start "exploding" but I just dont see it. I could easily seeing Sasha having much less an impact last year, especially with the new flopping rules.


I see where you are going with that, but two things considered here.

One, compare MPG for Luke and Sasha. Luke generally has played more every season. 
Two, Luke doesn't play behind Kobe. In the previous 3 seasons, we all know what our game plan was on the offensive side, give the ball to kobe and get out of the ****ing way.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Luke Walton is going to the rec center where I live tomorrow and Sunday, for a basketball clinic.



LamarButler are you a Lakers fan or celtics fan??????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Luke Walton is going to the rec center where I live tomorrow and Sunday, for a basketball clinic.


Is that a good or bad thing? :wink:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Luke Walton is going to the rec center where I live tomorrow and Sunday, for a basketball clinic.


Sweet! Who's teaching the clinic?

.....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> LamarButler are you a Lakers fan or celtics fan??????


Celtics.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Is anyone willing to give Odom a shot at the 3 before we trade him?


No. For four years, I have seen, "Let's wait for this and see what Odom can do." "Let's wait for that and see what Odom can do." "Maybe if we had this, Odom could do this." It's like it never ends. Lakers fans have been conditioned to bash Lamar to no end when he ****s up, then he strings a few good games together. The same process has been repeated over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. Yet there is always this hope or optimism held out for Odom. I will never understand it.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Report: Tayshaun Prince among small forwards on trade market*



> Small forwards on the market include Richard Jefferson of the New Jersey Nets, Josh Howard of the Dallas Mavericks, Gerald Wallace of the Charlotte Bobcats and Tayshaun Prince of the Detroit Pistons.



This article is a couple of days old, but I didn't see it on here. According to this report Wallace is on the table, but what would Charlotte want? Isn't Larry Brown a fan of Odom?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't see why the Pistons would trade Prince for Odom.

Would the Heat be interested in a Radman for Banks deal?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kupchak not looking for any changes

For once, I actually would be happy if we just didn't make any changes and just decided to see how our team grows and improves from last season. However, I do think it is a necessity that we continue to try to deal VladRad and/or Walton for cap relief. We simply don't have the money long-term to sign Vujacic to a deal close to the MLE, extend Odom, extend Bynum and continue to pay VladRad and Walton a combined $10m/yr.

I don't think Odom at SF or SG would work, but I do think he could be very effective as our 6th man off the bench. In order for him to start, he would have to greatly improve his 17-20ft jump shot. Also, hopefully Farmar gets better over the offseason and is ready for a starting role.

PG: Jordan Farmar...Derek Fisher
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Trevor Ariza...Vladimir Radmanovic/Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom
C: Andrew Bynum...Ronny Turiaf

An improved Farmar and Ariza would allow us to go to Fisher, Sasha and Lamar off the bench, which would give us a very dependable second unit. Odom would probably still get 27-30mpg.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm torn on the issue. Trade Lamar or 6th man? Each has it's pros and cons. If we trade Lamar, we potentially get a proven starter who can play defense. On the other hand, we seem to lose depth at the 4. Hopefully Ariza makes good on his promise to improve his outside shooting.

I like the idea of having him as a 6th man, because it gives us a lot of options. In a pinch, he can fill in at just about every position. If Pau or Bynum go down, we don't miss a beat with Lamar filling in. I'm glad that it's not up to me. 

Now, how do we possibly unload Luke or Vlad? 

Is Farmar ready to be a starter? For some reason, I'm skeptical. He made improvements from year 1 to year 2, but I'm not sure that he can get much better. Just a gut feeling more than anything. 

Mitch isn't looking to spend any other MLE, but I wouldn't mind signing a center for insurance.

I like how Phil told Bynum to improve on his lateral quickness and jumping power. Hopefully, he is healthy enough to put in the hard work that he put in last summer.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cris said:


> Is that a good or bad thing? :wink:


When the Lakers win the ship in 09 he will be a Laker fan again.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Odom for Jefferson!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't think this team needs any major changes. But I do think that there are some prospects worth looking into. Obviously, if Artest was around for MLE.. And you could get him you do it... But I highly doubt that will be the reality of the situation.

Although I still love Odom, if a better defender with more consistency could be had in swap for him than I'd be fine with doing that. Odom is extremely talented, but I'm not sure he will ever be the type of player this Laker team needs. Jefferson or Marion for Odom would make this team stronger both defensively and offensively, minus the ball handling abilities that Odom has. (But Phil limits his ability to drive anyway, so it wont be any different).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No. For four years, I have seen, "Let's wait for this and see what Odom can do." "Let's wait for that and see what Odom can do." "Maybe if we had this, Odom could do this." It's like it never ends. Lakers fans have been conditioned to bash Lamar to no end when he ****s up, then he strings a few good games together. The same process has been repeated over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. Yet there is always this hope or optimism held out for Odom. I will never understand it.


True.. 

I think my opinion of Odom has been fair for the most part over the years. I've always had faith that even when Odom starts off poorly, that he will pick it up in the second half of the season. He normally does. His performances in the playoffs have always been decent, but just not up do the level you would expect from a guy so multifaceted and gifted.

He's not a strong player mentally, and because of that he will probably never be a great player. He lacks killer instinct and the will to take over. 

I think the guy as a person is awesome. But when you get paid the type of money Odom does and don't bring any type of consistency, then you got to make adjustments. Four years down, time to make the trade. There was many of guys on this forum that thought Odom should have been the player traded for Brown, and not Caron. I felt that way to, but over the years he has had moments were I started thinking maybe I was wrong. In the end, you can't always teach passion, aggression, or basketball IQ. Some of that just comes naturally or not at all.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

no trade is needed we are as good as we are going to get. Bynum will help us a lot, start Ariza a small and have odom be with the second unit. we will be unstopable


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> ...start Ariza a small and have odom be with the second unit.


I actually like this idea. However, it would only work if Ariza improves his jumper.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No one has really talked about this yet, but the Sixers are a huge threat to take Sasha away from us. So far, people have just assumed that, with all their cap space, they aren't going to be concerned with someone like little ole' Sasha.

However, Philly's biggest weakness last year was their three-point shooting. They were awful. I believe they were the worst three-point shooting team in the league, or they at least had the least made threes. Not only that, but they are in dire need of a true SG (an undersized Willie Green is the only one on the roster).

If they are indeed able to sign Josh Smith, a guy like Sasha becomes even more valuable to them, as we would benefit from all the drive-and-kicks from Miller, Iguodala and Smith.

I would think that the Sixers will go after Maggette first, over Sasha, but if they manage to lock Smith up in a big deal, they may want to save some cash and put their focus on Sasha. I could definitely see them giving him a 4-year deal starting at $4M.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

From Hoopshype:

Artest followed up our Tuesday interview with an e-mail Thursday in which he said: "Even if I was to opt out, which probably won't happen, *I will never accept a mid-level exception. So people trying to figure out possibilities should get that out of their heads."*

Translation: Artest is strongly against opting out largely because he knows that the Lakers (and any other interested party) likely would offer him a free-agent contract starting at no higher than the mid-level, which was $5.4 million this season. He'd rather play next season at $7.4 million for Sacramento or whomever -- knowing that the Kings are virtually certain to get various trade offers if he elects to play out the final year of his contract -- then see what kind of deal he can command on the 2009 free-agent market.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sounds like he's going to get bonzi ed


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Another rumor has the Lakers talking about sending Lamar Odom to Miami for Marion, hoping that Marion can teach the rest of the Lakers to play the kind of defense he did as a member of the Phoenix Suns. It would be unfortunate for Odom, but after a year his contract would come off the Heat's books and they could continue rebuilding in a serious way next summer. Marion would definitely look nice in Lakers purple.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9164

so marion can teach us how to play **** defense? wtf


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kupchak is gonna try to bring Sun Yue over for next season.



> Lakers pick Kentucky's Joe Crawford
> Guard goes to L.A. with the 58th pick.
> By Mike Bresnahan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer
> June 27, 2008
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ka3S5bpZECk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ka3S5bpZECk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

recent vid i found of Sun. check out the ball fake! nasty!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344">
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XnVyBcCqc4c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></object>

sun yue blocked mike conley!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAjB0k6A6dE&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAjB0k6A6dE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

sun yue blocked melo

SUN YUE BLOCK YOU NEXT!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It would be great to get Sun Yue on the roster next season. He has the size PJ likes. GET ON THE PHONE KUPCAKE!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sun got alittle Funk in his game, he has a sorta Manu type movement to his body. 

Kup is talkingabout brining him over which is interesting. where the heck do we play him. Because if he can play you know PJ will play him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's an Odom trade that I've really grown to like. It saves us big time cap room in the future (basically solves all our problems), allows us to re-sign Sasha and Ronny, and use our MLE.

*Lakers Trade:*
Lamar Odom
Vladimir Radmanovic
Luke Walton
Chris Mihm

*Cavaliers Trade:*
Anderson Varejao
Wally Szczerbiak
Eric Snow
2009 First Round Pick

Cleveland does it to get a 2nd/3rd fiddle to LeBron, and a couple roll players who might be able to excel playing next to him. The Lakers lose the bad contracts of VladRad and Luke, acquire a very strong defensive player in Varejao, and $25+ million in expiring contracts.

Kobe, Sasha, Wally and Ariza would be the wing players for the Lakers after this trade, so they would likely seek to use their MLE on a SG or SF. Even though I have questions about his offensive ability, I have been warming up to the idea of going after Mickael Pietrus because of his defense. Say, we sign him to a 4-year, $16 million deal. Posey and Artest would be preferred over Pietrus, but I'm assuming Posey goes back to Boston and Artest doesn't opt out.

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Mickael Pietrus...Trevor Ariza...Wally Szczerbiak
PF: Pau Gasol...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Anderson Varejao

Meanwhile, Cleveland has...

PG: Delonte West...Daniel Gibson...Damon Jones
SG: LeBron James...Sasha Pavlovic
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic...Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Joe Smith...J.J. Hickson
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Ben Wallace

So we'd essentially trade Odom for Varejao (who we might re-sign), the ability to sign Pietrus, a one-year rental of Wally and a second first round pick in 2009. I'd do it any day of the week. We get much better on defense, younger, and our cap situation improves so that we can indeed keep this crew together for at least another 4 years.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's an Odom trade that I've really grown to like. It saves us big time cap room in the future (basically solves all our problems), allows us to re-sign Sasha and Ronny, and use our MLE.
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> ...


Deal! I hope Cleveland would feel pressure to take on those bad contracts with the high possibility that Lebron high-tails it out of there after his contract is up.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't stand Varejao and that deal still leaves Kobe as the only player who can create.

But it is pretty creative. It wouldn't shock me to see a deal like that get done.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm amazed at the fact that someone had the balls to come up with idea to get rid of both radman and luke in the same deal

awesome job damien 

hoping a deal like this gets done


----------

